# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  جستجو اطلاعات به صورت صفحه بندی در Core Razor Pages

## davidrobert

سلام و خسته نباشید من میخوام عمل جستجو انجام بدم در Core Razor Pages کوئری هم نوشتم ولی مشکل در عملیات جستجو هستش.
دستورات پراپرتی 
 [BindProperty(SupportsGet = true)]
        public Log_Load.Show_Log ShowLogProp { get; set; }
        public List<Log_Load.Show_Log> ShowLogs { get; set; }
        Tbl_Log_Load tblLogLoad = new Tbl_Log_Load();
دستور Load یا OnGet برای اجرا دستور
 public async Task OnGetAsync(int pageId = 1)
        {
  ShowLogs = tblLogLoad.Show_Log(pageId, 10).ToList();
                if (!string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.P_Platform) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_Country) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_Region_Name) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_City) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_ISP) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_OS) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_Browser) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_IP_Server) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_Page_OR_Form  _Name) ||
                    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(ShowLogProp?.LL_Date))
                {
                    //    if (!string.IsNullOrEmpty(P_Platform) || !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_Country) ||
                    //    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_Region_Name) ||
                    //    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_City) || !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_ISP) || !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_OS) ||
                    //    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_Browser) || !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_IP_Server) ||
                    //    !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_Page_OR_Form_Name) || !string.IsNullOrEmpty(LL_Date))
                    //{
                    if (ShowLogProp.P_Platform == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.P_Platform = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_Country == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Country = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_Region_Name == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Region_Name = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_City == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_City = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_ISP == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_ISP = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_OS == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_OS = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_Browser == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Browser = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_IP_Server == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_IP_Server = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_Page_OR_Form_Name == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Page_OR_Form_Name = "";
                    }
                    if (ShowLogProp.LL_Date == null)
                    {
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Date = "";
                    }
                    ShowLogs = tblLogLoad.SearchAll(pageId, 10, ShowLogProp.P_Platform, ShowLogProp.LL_Country,
                        ShowLogProp.LL_Region_Name
                        , ShowLogProp.LL_City, ShowLogProp.LL_ISP, ShowLogProp.LL_OS, ShowLogProp.LL_Browser,
                        ShowLogProp.LL_IP_Server, ShowLogProp.LL_Page_OR_Form_Name, ShowLogProp.LL_Date).ToList();
                }
}
این دستورات نوشتم و درست کار میکنه.
ولی مشکلاتی داره دستورات
اینم دستورات html هستش.
  <form method="post">
                    <div class="form-group row">
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.P_Platform" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.P_Platform" placeholder="نوع سرویس دهنده" placeholder-class="placeholder-blue" id="P_Platform" class="form-control" name="P_Platform" maxlength="50">
                        </div>
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Country" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Country" placeholder="کشور" id="LL_Country" class="form-control" name="LL_Country" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="form-group row">
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Region_Name" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Region_Name" placeholder="نام منطقه" placeholder-class="placeholder-blue" id="LL_Region_Name" class="form-control" name="LL_Region_Name" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_City" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_City" placeholder="شهر" id="LL_City" class="form-control" name="LL_City" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="form-group row">
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_ISP" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_ISP" placeholder="ISP" placeholder-class="placeholder-blue" id="LL_ISP" class="form-control" name="LL_ISP" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_OS" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_OS" placeholder="سیستم عامل" id="LL_OS" class="form-control" name="LL_OS" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="form-group row">
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Browser" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Browser" placeholder="مرورگر" placeholder-class="placeholder-blue" id="LL_Browser" class="form-control" name="LL_Browser" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_IP_Server" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_IP_Server" placeholder="IP مرکزی" id="LL_IP_Server" class="form-control" name="LL_IP_Server" maxlength="50">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="form-group row">
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Page_OR_Form_Name" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Page_OR_Form_Name" placeholder="نام صفحه یا فرم    " placeholder-class="placeholder-blue" id="LL_Page_OR_Form_Name" class="form-control" name="LL_Page_OR_Form_Name" maxlength="250">
                        </div>
                        <label asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Date" class="col-md-2 col-form-label text-md-right"></label>
                        <div class="col-md-4">
                            <input type="text" asp-for="ShowLogProp.LL_Date" placeholder="تاریخ" id="LL_Date" class="form-control" name="LL_Date" maxlength="10">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <div class="col-md-12 offset-md-1 text-center">
                        @{
                            var parms = new Dictionary<string, string>
                                            {
                                {
                                    "ShowLogProp.LL_Country", Model.ShowLogProp.LL_Country

                                }
                            };
                        }

                        <input type="submit" name="Btn_Search" id="Btn_Search"  asp-all-route-data="parms" value="جستجو" class="btn btn-primary" />
                    </div>
                </form>
کوئری به آدرس بار میفرسته ولی دستور OnGet وقتی صفحه رفرش میشه اجرا نمیشه و دومی مشکل وقتی پارمتر پاس میدم به جستجو و در آدرس بار میاد وقتی دستی میزنم جستجو میشه.
توضیحات این سایت هم خوندم و پیاده کردم ولی متاسفانه باز به نتیجه نرسیدم.
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/asp...aspnetcore-2.2
تصویر ظاهر   فرم مشاهده کنید
 پرامتر ها داخل آدرس بار هستش ولی جوابی نیست جز اینکه روی آدرس بار اینتر بزنم تا جستجو انجام بشه و دستور OnGet اجرا بشه.
2019-08-28_10-24-14.png
و الان 4 روز دارم حسابی میگردم و به نتیجه نرسیدم.
این شناسه بنده هستش لطفا امکانش هستش بنده راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.
@sdvp_1992 شناسه تلگرام بنده.
لطفا امکانش باشه پیغام بدید و بنده کمک کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## davidrobert

مشکل اولیه پیدا کردم تو فرم به جای Method="Post" باید مینوشتم method="Get" این نوشتم درست شد.

----------

